# Stock ScreenCapture on Fascinate... mesmerize??



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

got the screen capture going on Fascinate hold *back then hit power button*, (goes to "/sdcard/ScreenCapture/")not sure how to do it on mesmerize, anyone know...

View attachment 1569


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

um, its the same. its how it has been on touchwiz roms. even on 2.1 eclair


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

got it to work, thanks took a couple of tries then it started to work


----------

